# Ag-Au-Cu-colours chart



## wop1969 (Mar 26, 2009)

I found this on Wiki and thought it was cool.
Some of you might know this already but for the pepole that dont here ya go.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 26, 2009)

Very good!


----------



## lmschers (Sep 24, 2010)

What color is platinum?
Greenish?


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 25, 2010)

Wheres the blue, purple and black? :lol:


----------



## Irons (Sep 25, 2010)

goldenchild said:



> Wheres the blue, purple and black? :lol:



A Au/Al alloy is a beautiful purple. I precipitated some Gold Cyanide with Al once and ended up with a foil that was Gold on one side and various shades of Purple on the other where the Au alloyed with the Al.

GSP knows a lot about this phenomenon. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2010)

It sometimes occurs, under certain conditions, in IC packages when Al bonding wires are used. They call it "purple plague." I've seen it several times.


----------



## Irons (Sep 25, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> Wheres the blue, purple and black? :lol:



Thursday, January 05, 2006
Purple gold, blue gold, green gold, black gold!
Mostly we think of shining yellow gold when we think of gold. This is its natural colour when 24 karat gold jewelry is created. Gold jewelry does in fact come in many colours, variants on the classic pure gold.

The most popular and most often referred to is white gold jewelry, which was first brought into vogue in the 1920's. White gold is made by adding "white" metals to gold, such as platinum, silver, zinc and nickel. White gold jewelry made with platinum can be more expensive then pure gold jewelry because platinum is currently worth more than gold.

The second most common variation on 24 karat gold jewelry is rose gold or red gold jewelry. Rose gold is created in varying hues by adding copper to gold.

In recent years, thanks to new technologies, new gold jewelry colours have evolved. Gold jewelry can now be found in colours such as black gold, green gold, purple gold and blue gold.

--snip--

http://goldprice.org/gold-jewelry/2006/01/purple-gold-blue-gold-green-gold-black.html


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.utilisegold.com/jewellery_technology/colours/special_colours/


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 26, 2010)

Irons said:


> In recent years, thanks to new technologies, new gold jewelry colours have evolved. Gold jewelry can now be found in colours such as black gold, green gold, purple gold and blue gold.



No thanks, I prefer just gold


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh-oh!!! The "Shades of Gold" have found me here too. I can't seem to hide from them! :shock: 

:lol: :lol: 

Wop'69, nice chart, it gives the % of the metals for the proper shades. I like it. I think I'll be starting a little collection of the Shades of Gold of my own.


----------

